# Java > Gnral Java > Persistance des donnes >  Grer des millions de lignes

## Invit

Bonjour,

J'ai une table qui va atteindre le million de lignes.
On me demande aujourd'hui la possibilit de crer un nouveau lot de donnes.
Les anciennes donnes seraient archives mais encore modifiables.
L'opration doit pouvoir tre rptes  l'envie, en pratique tout les 6 mois.

Question : comment sortir de cette impasse ?
Quel modle de donnes java, quelle reprsentation en base ?

Cordialement
merci

----------


## tchize_

> J'ai une table qui va atteindre le million de lignes.


Rien d'exceptionnel en soit




> On me demande aujourd'hui la possibilit de crer un nouveau lot de donnes.


Tu veux dire, comme des donnes compltement spares, dans leur propre table spare des anciennes?




> Les anciennes donnes seraient archives mais encore modifiables.


C'est pas vraiment de l'archivage a  ::): 

Il suffit de crer une deuxime table avec la mme structure, genre Tatable_archive


Pour archiver:


```

```

Au niveau du mapping objet, il faudra dupliquer la classe: une qui pointera sur archive, l'autre sur la table de base.

----------


## Invit

Petite prcision  : il faut garder toutes les donnes, je ne peux pas faire craser les donnes de la table d'archive

----------


## tchize_

Et bien, je n'ai rien supprim dans les archives avec le code  ::aie::

----------


## DevServlet

Bonjour,
Je suppose que tes donnes ont une date de cration? si oui tu pourras rajouter une clause de filtre lors de l'archivage :


```

```

.
Mais je ne comprends pas vraiment l'intrt de cet archivage tout de suite,est ce pour des soucis de temps d'excution lors d'une recherche? car il existe pour cela des index, je ne sais pas quel SGBD tu utilises.Je ne partage pour l'ide de duppliquer une structure de table pour rsoudre un pb de volumtrie  ::mouarf:: .Mais a reste mon avis perso.

----------


## tchize_

J'ai vu ce genre de chose sur des applis de type comptable. Ca permet d'jecter les donnes de l'annes comptable prcdente sans avoir de code trs complexe pour ce qui gre l'anne en cours. C'est un peux comme repartir d'une base de donnes neuve chaque annes  :;): 

C'est plus facile comme a de certifier que l'anne comptable prcdente ne peux plus tre trafique que de devoir inspecter toutes les requetes SQL pour voir si elles ont un critre 'anne en cours'  :;):

----------

